

SCO Files For Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - nickb
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20070914152904577

======
mynameishere
I'll be seeing YOU in pink-sheet related spam real soon.

------
cstejerean
I can only be happy about this after the FUD they tried to pull with patents
regarding Linux

~~~
ks
This just means that someone will buy their "patents" cheap and start another
lawsuit.

~~~
cstejerean
Well, if I recall they didn't have much to stand on with their patents
regarding Linux so I'm not too worried about this.

------
khoerling
SCO is still in business? ...and I thought their MyPhone pet project was
taking off.

------
henning
after the end of a very hard week at my 9-5 temporary-till-i-can-be-my-own-
boss job, this puts a smile on my face.

------
chaostheory
the ending of a sad story: from linux distro publisher to becoming my favorite
patent troll...

at least it had a happy ending

